# Champions league 19-20 Feb



## OddsPoster (Feb 17, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Feb 21:45 FC Porto - CF Malaga 1.95 3.35 4.35 +190  
19 Feb 21:45 Arsenal FC - Bayern Munich 3.50 3.45 2.15 +192  
20 Feb 21:45 Galatasaray Istanbul - FC Schalke 04 2.40 3.30 3.10 +152  
20 Feb 21:45 AC Milan - Barcelona FC 6.10 4.10 1.58 +195


----------



## HowToBet (Feb 18, 2013)

AC MILAN V BARCELONA PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

This meeting between two of European football’s most successful sides feels a little one sided when you look at the current teams but I’m sure we’ll still see two fascinating matches.

AC Milan are 4th in Serie A with 44 points from 25 matches which leaves them 11 points behind leaders juventus.  They have been in great recent form with 4 wins and a draw from their last 5 games and go into this tie playing some of their best football of the season.  To qualify for this stage they snuck in with 8 points from 6 matches to finish 2nd in their group behind Malaga.

Barcelona easily top la liga with 65 points from 24 matches, which gives them a resounding 12 point lead over second placed Atletico Madrid.  They have won 4 of their last 6 with 2 draws and have lost just twice in all competitions this season.  To get to this stage they comfortably topped their group with 13 points from 6 matches, finishing 3 points ahead of Celtic.

AC MILAN V BARCELONA PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

The market doesn’t give Milan much of a chance in this match and they are large outsiders despite being at home.  Going on form this season you have to make Barcelona big favourites and they have by far the higher quality squad.

I fully expect Barcelona to dominate this tie and can see them taking a lead back home to Camp Nou.  Back a Barcelona win at 1.57 with William Hill.


----------



## HowToBet (Feb 18, 2013)

GALATASARAY V SCHALKE 04 PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Galatasaray are top of the Turkish Super Lig with 43 points from 22 matches.  They have a 7 point lead over second placed Besiktas and look set to retain the title they won last season.  They have been in some fine form recently with 3 wins and a draw from their last 4 matches.  To qualify for this stage Galatasaray finished 2nd in their group behind Manchester United, with 10 points from 6 matches. 

Schalke are struggling domestically and are 8th in the Bundesliga with 30 points from 22 matches.  This leaves them a huge 27 points behind leaders Bayern Munich and 7 points off the final Champions League spot which was their minimum goal for this season.  They have not won in 4 matches, with 2 draws and 2 defeats in the run up to this game.  Schalke have been excellent in this tournament up to now and stayed undefeated on their way to winning their group ahead of Arsenal.

The big news for Galatasaray recently is the signings of Didier Drogba and Wesley Sneijder who they hope can push them on to the latter stages in Europe.  Neither player comes cheap so it is an expensive gamble for the club and they need to at least get through this round to justify it.

GALATASARAY V SCHALKE 04 PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Galatasaray are favourites for this match as the home side.  Their recent form is much better than Schalke’s but for a pair of games in the knockout stages often form goes out the window and the underlying quality of the teams show through.  The question for Galatasaray will be how their new marque signings will fit into the fit and whether they can add the quality needed.

Back a Galatasaray win at 2.30 with BetVictor.

Alternatively back the underdog away side Schalke at 3.50 with bet365.


----------

